# Hüningerkanal nähe Basel



## audifan25 (21. November 2006)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen,was zur Zeit im Kanal beisst und worauf.Ich möchte diesen Samstag meine neue Spinnrute ausprobieren.Wäre echt nett,wenn ich eine paar Feedbacks bekommen würde.


----------



## friggler (21. November 2006)

*AW: Hüningerkanal nähe Basel*

Meinst Du den in der Nähe von ST.Louis?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## audifan25 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Hüningerkanal nähe Basel*

Hallo,
ja er fliesst duchr saint-louis,durch hüningen und mündet glaub ich bei kembs.


----------



## angler0507 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Hüningerkanal nähe Basel*

Schaut mal in diesen Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70404

Da sind die "Dreiland-Angler" des AB versammelt. Und der eine oder andere befischt auch den Hüninger Kanal. Die letzten Meldungen  zu diesem Gewässer waren Döbel und Barsch. Dort solls aber auch schöne Zander haben…#c


----------



## friggler (21. November 2006)

*AW: Hüningerkanal nähe Basel*

Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher ob wir beide den gleichen meinen ;-)
Im Kanal soll ein sehr guter Welsbestand sein. Hecht und Barsch soll auch gut sein.

In St.Louis gibt es einen kleinen Angel-Laden, Ich glaube der heisst Carl Peche. Da bekommt man die Erlaubniskarten für F und die geben auch Auskunft was wo gerade läuft.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## audifan25 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Hüningerkanal nähe Basel*

Den Laden kenn ich.Ich muss sowieso noch vorbeigehen und meine Tageskarte holen.Ich dachte ich könnte hier mal nachfragen.Der Angelladen in Weil konnte mir auch bereits weiterhelfen,aber am besten ist doch man fragt die Angler selbst,oder nicht?


----------



## friggler (21. November 2006)

*AW: Hüningerkanal nähe Basel*

Ach ja,
wenn Du von Huningue den Rhein in Frankreich entlang fährst (geschätzt 10 Km)
kommst du an eine Stelle wo eine Schleuse ist. Darüber ist eine Brücke? Links ist ein grosser Parkplatz. Das ist eine etwas ruhigere Ecke die von Hauptrhein abgeht. 
Evtl. kann dir einer der 79er sagen wo das ist. Die Ecke war bei Spinnfischern sehr beliebt ;-)

Andreas


----------



## angler0507 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Hüningerkanal nähe Basel*



friggler schrieb:


> Ach ja,
> wenn D u von Huningue den Rhein in Frankreich entlang fährst (geschätzt 10 Km)
> kommst du an eine Stelle wo eine Schleuse ist. Darüber ist eine Brücke? Links ist ein grosser Parkplatz. Das ist eine etwas ruhigere Ecke die von Hauptrhein abgeht.
> Evtl. kann dir einer der 79er sagen wo das ist. Die Ecke war bei Spinnfischern sehr beliebt
> ...



Und entsprechend überfischt…
Deine Anfahrtsbeschreibung passt doch. ;-)


----------



## angler0507 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Hüningerkanal nähe Basel*



audifan25 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich könnte hier mal nachfragen.Der Angelladen in Weil konnte mir auch bereits weiterhelfen,aber am besten ist doch man fragt die Angler selbst,oder nicht?



Auf jedenfall. Und im AB findest du mittlerweile zu jeder Pfütze jemand, der dir dazu was berichten kann. Und ein Grossteil davon ist sogar brauchbar


----------



## audifan25 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Hüningerkanal nähe Basel*

Ich weiss welche Stelle du meinst,ich war mal an einem Samstagmorgen früh etwa 6uhr bereits vor ort,und es standen sicher schon 10 autos da,ich dachte mir da suche ich mir lieber einen anderen Ort.


----------

